# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  العقوبة المقررة للشروع في الجنح (تكمله)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء 
لاحظت أن الجزء المتعلق بالعقوبة المقررة على الشروع في الجنح غير موجود في الكتاب في صفحة 236 لذا سأرفقها لكم في هذه المشاركة 
خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق


*281- العقوبة المقررة للشروع في الجنح:
*الأصل أنه لا عقاب على الشروع في الجنحة إلا إذا وجد نص خاص بتلك الجنحة ، 
عندئذ يحدد ذلك النص العقوبة المقررة للشروع . فتنص المادة (47) من قانون العقوبات 
على أنه " تعين قانونا الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع"

----------


## خالد عواد

شكرا يا دكتورة شيماء..هى فعلا مكنتش موجودة فى الكتاب

----------


## منار حجازي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة اختي ابدعتي والله وفيت معلومات في منتهي الروعة منتظرة جديدك سملت الانامل

----------


## ميكسيوجي

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------

